# HGVC opposite from DVC in these ways?



## Jasmine658 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was thinking HGVC and DVC were quite similar but now seeing lots of differences.

Owners of DVC seem to have "addonitis" but keep reading that when HGVCers want more points, they sell off their smaller point contracts and repurchase larger contracts, or "upgrade" to different resort. Why not add on? Also it seems cheaper to buy 2 small contracts at the same HGVC resort (by far cheaper) than to buy a big contract. This is opposite from DVC, where the smaller contracts go for a premium and larger contracts are discounted. Can you buy another contract later at same resort, then combine for the new # of total points needed? If not, why?

Also, owners of DVC seem to like to buy several to many small contracts, so they can later sell some off when needed (like when travel to Disney less), or wish to leave DVC to lets say 3 kids, so prefer to have like 3 separate 100 point contracts. If buy a big HGVC contract, lets say 14,000 points, can you sell off half of those some day when realize only need 7,000 going forward? DVC doesn't allow this, so DVC'ers with large contracts have to sell off the larger contract and repurchase a smaller contract.

Also is there a HGVC ROFR thread somewhere for HGVC resale? Which are the toughest HGVC resorts to book if don't own there (think it's NY City Club #1 perhaps) and is there a thread for HGVC availability or lack of availability like Disboards keeps for DVC?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2011)

While HGVC is a points-based system, you are buying a specific TS unit in a certain season and that determines how many points you are allocated. If you buy multiple units, HGVC combines the points into one account, but you still have to pay MF's for each unit, separately.

Many HGVC'ers here do own multiple units. But we know well that the more units you buy, the more sets of MF's you will pay, and so, it behooves you to pay attention to how many points you are getting with each one.

MF's are based on the size of your unit(s), not the points. _A 2BR-unit at a resort can allot double the points in a high-season as the same unit in a low-season, yet be you'd be charged the same amount of MF's. _IOW, if you buy two smaller "contracts" you could end up paying double the MF as you would for one larger "contract," and yet, not have any more points to show for it. For that reason, high-season (larger point) units carry a premium.

You cannot sell points without selling the underlying TS unit.  If all you own is one unit and you sell it, you are selling all of your points.  

ROFR is discussed _ad hoc_ as questions arise about particular sales.  HGVC use of ROFR varies. Reportedly, they recently allocated a ton of $$ to repurchases, concentrating mostly on Hawaii.

After NYC, the most difficult to book would be affiliated resorts on Sanibel-Captiva ("affilate" owners don't have to make units available to HGVC), followed by Hawaii.  But HGVC has a good online booking engine and a friendly call-center, so there's not a lot discussion on the availability issue.


----------



## kool_kat (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll take a stab at this.

I think the big difference is DVC sells points.  HGVC technically sells a specific unit (1bedroom, 2bedroom) in a specific season (gold, platinum) that then equals a certain number of points.

So, when you buy HGVC you have to buy the unit, you can't just buy extra points.  Where DVC has 25 point add-on option, HGVC doesn't.  You would have to buy another unit say a one bedroom silver season which equates to 3,500 points.

DVC assesses maintenance fees by the point.  HGVC assesses fees based on unit owned.  For example, a 1 bedroom in the platinum season = 4800 points.  A 1bedroom in the gold season = 3400 points.  The maintenance fees on these units at the same location will be the same (some have small differences for taxes, I believe).  This is why smaller packages go for cheaper because in the long run they will cost you more in maintenance fees.  Yes, the 4800 pays more upfront, but each year are paying the same maintenance fees as someone who owns 3400, but getting 1400 more points.  People usually start with a smaller package because this is what they can originally afford.  Later they realize they want more points.  They can either buy an additional unit (which will essentially double their maintenance fees) or they can sell the smaller unit and buy a larger unit which will only have one maintenance fee (which will only be slightly more if going from a one bedroom unit to a two bedroom, but no where near double).

Finally, when you sell, you are selling your underlying unit.  If you have bought a two bedroom in the platinum season (7,000) points that is what you would have to sell.  No breaking it down & selling off part (again because you are selling a unit).  If you choose to buy 2 - 2 bedroom units in the gold season for 10,000 points (5,000 each) you could sell off one unit & keep the other.

I hope this makes since & I'm sure some of the experts can tweak what I have said.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2011)

If you haven't, I suggest reading the Timeshare 101 article - http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timesharing_101_an_introduction_to_timeshares.html on the TUG advice page. It will covers some key topics everyone should understand regarding timesharing in general.

DVC is a pure point based system (25 minimum points required). HGVC is not a pure point based system. HGVC is more like a traditional week based timeshare in which you're purchasing a fixed or floating week however each week is designated a specific number of HGVC points. (NOTE: The Hilton Club NY is different).

I posted links to some useful HGVC threads in this recent thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141415 (see post #11). 
In post #11, see the links to the threads titled "Newbie help needed please" and "Which RCI unit to buy to trade into DVC" for DVC comparisons.

Since you're also looking at the Hilton Club NY, these old threads might help answer some questions as well.
HGVC West 57th versus Hilton Club - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135132&highlight=york
$20K for 7,000 at Hilton Club New York? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130671

Good Luck


----------



## chriskre (Feb 25, 2011)

*Here a few more differences between DVC and HGVC.*

DVC has no fees to make reservations within DVC, bank or borrow or even transfer in points from other members.  Essentially you can make a 1 day reservation 20 times a year for free.   
With HGVC you have to do at least a 3 day minimum reservation and pay a reservation fee.  :annoyed: 

DVC has no club dues.  HGVC does.

DVC has no online reservation access, HGVC does.

DVC is a right to use that has an expiration date, HGVC does not.

DVC allows small add-ons for almost any amount of points over 25.
HGVC doesn't because you'd have to buy the underlying equivalent week.

DVC will rent you up to 24 points a year to complete ressies that you may be short on points.  HGVC doesn't do this that I'm aware of.

DVC has no super discounted rates at the last minute like HGVC Open Season does.  It's still expensive to use a DVC discount to book a room.

DVC does not have an RCI portal that members can use, HGVC does.

DVC you have to call member services for all reservations, not so in HGVC.

DVC provides free airport pick up and delivery HGVC does not.  


*Some similarities:*

Both have free wi-fi for members.

Both are exercising ROFR right now on certain coveted properties after practically letting everything get by in the past few years.

Both clubs treat resale buyers very well despite the loss of some benefits.

In both clubs your points are best used within the club's mini system as opposed to exchanging out.  

Both systems have very few resorts to choose from in the mini system so you really should only consider them if you want to stay within the mini and trade out only rarely.  

Both are fairly easy to sell on the resale market as there is still demand.

Both allow relatively short stays so are good systems for those who like weekend  or short getaways.  

Hope this helps.  
I own both and love them both for different reasons.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 26, 2011)

Good summary comparison, but just a minor correction / addition:


chriskre said:


> DVC has no fees to make reservations within DVC, bank or borrow or even transfer in points from other members.  Essentially you can make a 1 day reservation 20 times a year for free.
> With HGVC you have to do at least a 3 day minimum reservation and pay a reservation fee.  :annoyed:


The exception is that there is no fee to book your "home week" with HGVC.  Your home week is a full week at the location you own in the season you own.

Kurt


----------



## Jasmine658 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Thanks for sharing tips...*



chriskre said:


> Hope this helps.
> I own both and love them both for different reasons.



Thanks...glad to hear. So far, can't find too many negatives with Hilton Club aside from all the little fees tacked on for this or that. Really like how DVC gives receipt at end of luxurious stay that says number of points used, -0- due. 

I just need to read up more on the details of the Hilton Clubs. Everyone here on TUG has really shared some useful hints. I'm really thinking need 2 vacation clubs to cover our needs - DVC plus one other...so maybe HGVC. After staying in condos and timeshares, can't really go back to expensive standard hotel rooms for vacations, but of course, hotel rooms are still the only choice at many destinations.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 26, 2011)

DVC exchanges through RCI so how about II exchange week?
Starwood (Westin & Sheraton) and Marriott are exchanged through II.
I like HGVC even though I pay the fees - annual club fee, booking fee, guest fee, etc...
If you own traditional week TS like starwood and marriott, you have to pay fees for different reasons - lock off fee, housekeeping fee (when you lock off your unit), reservation change/cancellation fee, internet fee, SVN fee.
So HGVC's fee is not that "excessive fee" to me.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you looked into Worldmark as a possible complement to your DVC ownership?  Their properties are more concentrated in the West, and they exchange through both RCI and II, I believe.  That would give you access to II properties.

I have often thought that Worldmark would go well with my HGVC ownership, but I simply don't need additional weeks at this time.  Perhaps in the future? :whoopie: 

Kurt


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 26, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Have you looked into Worldmark as a possible complement to your DVC ownership?  Their properties are more concentrated in the West, and they exchange through both RCI and II, I believe.  That would give you access to II properties.
> 
> I have often thought that Worldmark would go well with my HGVC ownership, but I simply don't need additional weeks at this time.  Perhaps in the future? :whoopie:
> 
> Kurt



WorldMark truely has worth to own.
I have never been to WM resort, I use my WM credits for exchanges. II always offers 2 year for 1 membership special to WM owners and RCI offers 1 year free RCI account. Just like HGVC/RCI portal, there is WM/RCI portal too. They have real time online reservation system and you don't have to call for open season availabilty (not even for affiliated resorts). You can see everything on their website. Along with HGVC, WorldMark already paid itself for me.


----------



## kerkev (Feb 27, 2011)

*Vacation Clubs DVC HGVC Worldmark*

OMG! This is confusing. If you by into HGVC and DVC or worldmark you have 2 mf to pay. With HGVC you have many fees like housekeeping and etc. I like the mini vacation part of it but does that mean I buy a certain week, preferably prime season, and exchange??


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2011)

kerkev said:


> ... With HGVC you have many fees like housekeeping and etc. I like the mini vacation part of it but does that mean I buy a certain week, preferably prime season, and exchange?



First, HGVC has a healthy list of _al a carte_ fees, but housekeeping is not among them _('cept for NY short-stays)_, yet. But thanks for suggesting it! They tried a single-fee option once, but the sense was that it benefited only a limited # of mega-users.

As for week-certain purchases... True, you get a deed to a TS week and unit, but that is not your week or unit to use or exchange. Its kept by HGVC for the benefit of "the club." Instead, what you _use_ are the points it represents. You use those points to reserve stays anywhere in the HGVC system or RCI... for a fee, of course. Note: A "home week" reservation (your unit's same-size + season) are free.


----------



## kerkev (Feb 27, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> First, HGVC has a healthy list of _al a carte_ fees, but housekeeping is not among them _('cept for NY short-stays)_, yet. But thanks for suggesting it! They tried a single-fee option once, but the sense was that it benefited only a limited # of mega-users.
> 
> As for week-certain purchases... True, you get a deed to a TS week and unit, but that is not your week or unit to use or exchange. Its kept by HGVC for the benefit of "the club." Instead, what you _use_ are the points it represents. You use those points to reserve stays anywhere in the HGVC system or RCI... for a fee, of course. Note: A "home week" reservation (your unit's same-size + season) are free.



Oh lord! Let me try to understand this: I would buy a ts thats part of hilton. I pay annual mf. How do I get the points?  Do I still buy in prime area and prime week?  So much to learn before purchasing. Don't want to make wrong decision. Your advise is very appreciated.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 27, 2011)

kerkev said:


> Oh lord! Let me try to understand this: I would buy a ts thats part of hilton. I pay annual mf. How do I get the points?  Do I still buy in prime area and prime week?  So much to learn before purchasing. Don't want to make wrong decision. Your advise is very appreciated.


When you buy a week, it is "worth" a certain number of points based on the size and season of what you bought.  For example, a 1BR in Platinum (top) season is 4800 points.  A 3BR Platinum is 8400 points.  A 2 BR Gold season (second from top) is 5000 points.  Some of the newer resorts have a different point valuation.  You can see the complete list by browsing the online HGVC owner's guide.

You get those points every year, automatically, and then you choose how to use those points.  Unlike most other timeshares, you don't "exchange" your week -- you just use the points that HGVC gives you for your week.  If you think of it that way, it is much easier to grasp the concept.  Also, it doesn't matter if you own Platinum, Gold, Silver or Bronze points, as points are points -- a person that has 10,000 Bronze points can use them the exact same way as someone who has 10,000 Platinum points (i.e., no advantage is given to the Platinum points over other season points when using them for reservations, etc. -- "home week" reservations are the only exception to that rule).

Your points can be used for RCI reservations, booking any number of days in any size unit in any season at a HGVC resort (as long as you have the points required), booking your "home week", converting to HHonors points, as well as other options.

Kurt


----------



## kerkev (Feb 27, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> When you buy a week, it is "worth" a certain number of points based on the size and season of what you bought.  For example, a 1BR in Platinum (top) season is 4800 points.  A 3BR Platinum is 8400 points.  A 2 BR Gold season (second from top) is 5000 points.  Some of the newer resorts have a different point valuation.  You can see the complete list by browsing the online HGVC owner's guide.
> 
> You get those points every year, automatically, and then you choose how to use those points.  Unlike most other timeshares, you don't "exchange" your week -- you just use the points that HGVC gives you for your week.  If you think of it that way, it is much easier to grasp the concept.  Also, it doesn't matter if you own Platinum, Gold, Silver or Bronze points, as points are points -- a person that has 10,000 Bronze points can use them the exact same way as someone who has 10,000 Platinum points (i.e., no advantage is given to the Platinum points over other season points when using them for reservations, etc. -- "home week" reservations are the only exception to that rule).
> 
> ...



But you get more points from platinum than gold, bronze or silver correct? So if you buy platinum you'll have more points to work with right?  if I buy in aruba is it better than purchasing in SC? or it doesn't matter?  You never go to your home resort b/c it belongs to hgvc  ?Thank you for your patience


----------



## rgong (Feb 27, 2011)

kerkev said:


> But you get more points from platinum than gold, bronze or silver correct? So if you buy platinum you'll have more points to work with right?  if I buy in aruba is it better than purchasing in SC? or it doesn't matter?  You never go to your home resort b/c it belongs to hgvc  ?Thank you for your patience



Hey, if you go to a Hilton sales presentation, they'll be happy to explain it all to you - and then some  

Actually, there's a pretty good article that explains the HGVC system on the main tug site. The specific data on points, fees, etc. is from 2008 and so is not current, but the system overview is very good.

And if you want to wade into the actual HGVC members guide, you can find it at hiltongrandvacations.com/mg (no login required).


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2011)

I would never advise anyone to go to a high-pressure sales pitch... So here it is:

*But you get more points from platinum than gold, bronze or silver correct? So if you buy platinum you'll have more points to work with right?*

You are correct... so far.

*If I buy in Aruba is it better than purchasing in SC? or it doesn't matter?*

AFAIK, HGVC does not have any resorts in Aruba or SC, so far.
B. It does not matter where you buy, 'cuz the point packages are pretty much the same across the HGVC universe, with higher numbers at a few newer resorts.

*You never go to your home resort b/c it belongs to hgvc?*

Its actually easier to go to your home resort than elsewhere. Even though your unit is held by HGVC, you get the right to make a home-week reservation (for the same size+season as your unit) from 12-9 months from your intended stay. Club reservations (where you complete with all other members) don't start until at 9 months out.

Read the rules at pgs.137-142 in the Member's Guide which can be found online here:
http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=3


----------



## Jasmine658 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Garbage overflow w/ HGVC as opposed to Disney DVC ?*

I've been reading the reviews. Is it true that with HGVC you only get housekeeping once every 7 days, and if stay only 6 nights, no housekeeping at all? I've been reading about people putting their garbage out in hallways not knowing what to do with it, and having to go out to store to buy garbage bags and toilet paper when staying in HGVC units. 

Our family just returned from WDW where stayed at Disney Kidani Villas, and housekeeping came in on our 4th day, emptied all garbage cans, and think supplied more toilet paper. Our friends that we were also treating to another villa even found housekeeping aka Mousekeeping loaded their dishwasher and ran it for them.We are DVC owners for several years and have been very impressed with Disney DVC locations where we have stayed so far, especially the staffing.

Please tell me this isn't still true that HGVC owners must figure out what to do with their garbage mid-week of their stays? Maybe this is why I read so many roaches are seen in the units at the Lagoon HGVC Towers in Oahu? Yikes!


----------



## jestme (Mar 23, 2011)

If you book for 7 days, you get housekeeping after 3 or 4, depending on their workload. (Saturday is a busy day so if you check in on Wednesday you may get it on Sunday). You are told when you register what day it will be. Less than 7, there is no free midweek housekeeping. If you put garbage in the hall, it will be picked up at least daily, usually more often. Housekeeping is around every day, and I've never had a problem getting more toilet paper, shampoo,  towels, etc. Just ask.  
BTW, I've been to the Lagoon Tower many, many times, including January this year. I've never seen a roach. Having said that, we never leave food out, we are always careful with where we buy things, especially souvenirs and snacks, checking bags and goods when we get back.  Don't let a Tripadvisor comment from a disgruntled guest jade your view of a place.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 23, 2011)

We have stayed at both HGVC and DVC both have 1 mid- week freshen up and I have never seen a roach at either location.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Good to hear....*



itradehilton said:


> We have stayed at both HGVC and DVC both have 1 mid- week freshen up and I have never seen a roach at either location.



Maybe I should stop reading all these trip reports on TripAdvisor, etc.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 23, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> Maybe I should stop reading all these trip reports on TripAdvisor, etc.



I'm sure that some of the reviews are accurate but I find it suspect when I read some of those reviews.   I'm a contributor myself over there when I stay in a hotel.  

I own both HGVC and DVC and have never encountered issues with the garbage, not that it couldn't happen.  If anything, housekeeping has come into my room when they were not supposed to and redone the room completely.  

I'm assuming it was by mistake as it wasn't our day to get housekeeping and it's happened to me at both DVC and HGVC.  

Now if you accumulate a ton of trash and have a party with 10 people in your room then yes, you're going to have to call them or put out your trash.  I think it depends on how many people occupy your unit as to how much these things become an issue.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> Please tell me this isn't still true that HGVC owners must figure out what to do with their garbage mid-week of their stays?



Sheessh. Such posts are typically written by peep who are ignorant of how the housekeeping system works. And if they can't figure out how to empty their gargage after a couple of days, they may have more problems than can be addressed here.

I've written my fair share of Trip Advisor reviews and I believe that most are well-intentioned, but clearly, many have an axe to grind or a screw-loose.  I ignore those on the fringes (outliers), and compare what I find to objective reviews on Frommers and other sources.


----------



## kanerf (Mar 23, 2011)

At all of the HGVC's there is a garbage room on each floor with a chute to throw your trash in.  There is a book in the room that explains this and the housekeeping policies.  You can get an additional housekeeping mid-week for a fee (never done it, so I don't know how much).  There are extra supplies under the sinks of trash bags, paper towels, toilet paper, tissues, and so on.  If you do run out, I would just go by the desk or ask one of he housekeepers when I see them.

Just like DVC, HGVC is NOT a hotel, so you should not expect same.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Think there are many that want to be waited on hand & foot*



kanerf said:


> At all of the HGVC's there is a garbage room on each floor with a chute to throw your trash in.  There is a book in the room that explains this and the housekeeping policies.  You can get an additional housekeeping mid-week for a fee (never done it, so I don't know how much).  There are extra supplies under the sinks of trash bags, paper towels, toilet paper, tissues, and so on.  If you do run out, I would just go by the desk or ask one of he housekeepers when I see them.
> 
> Just like DVC, HGVC is NOT a hotel, so you should not expect same.



I would much rather take out own trash to chute or garbage room than have housekeeper come. Personally prefer not to be bothered, but think there are others that like full service and are too lazy to put the garbage where it belongs. These people really should be staying at regular hotels then, not shared ownership timeshares.


----------



## poorguy (Mar 26, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> I would much rather take out own trash to chute or garbage room than have housekeeper come. Personally prefer not to be bothered, but think there are others that like full service and are too lazy to put the garbage where it belongs. These people really should be staying at regular hotels then, not shared ownership timeshares.



Couldn't agree with you more.   We just got back from a week at Seaworld.  I couldn't believe all the bags of garbage in front of people's rooms.  I figured they either didn't read the information that was provided about emptying their garbage or just didn't care.  I found it a little annoying.:annoyed:


----------

